# Mavs Avatars



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm in the midst of putting together a collection of Mavs avatars, hoping to cover every player before too long. Here's the beginnings of the collection. I'll be adding as I finish them. Feel free to fly one if you see something you like.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hey Ninjatune, if you'd like I can pull out my old photoshop and help you out. It's been a while but I still got a feel for it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That one with Dirk shooting the J is sweet. :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Can I request a Shawn Bradley one? :clown:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You can request one if you want, but I don't know if my body will allow me to create something so great for a player so mediocre.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Can I request a Shawn Bradley one? :clown:


 I can make it, if you want. I used to make them a while back...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> I can make it, if you want. I used to make them a while back...


Knock yourself out Saint.... I'll throw one together if I can find the pic I'm looking for.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Gonna use that pic, and put "THE BIG STIFF"


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> I can make it, if you want. I used to make them a while back...


LOL.... I don't think anybody would use it though. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You asked for it, haha.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Gonna use that pic, and put "THE BIG STIFF"


lol

I never knew that he's the third member of DX


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> lol
> 
> I never knew that he's the third member of DX


I didn't know that either, but I am pretty sure he was in Addam's Family....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Put "arrest me, I suck" in that avatar and I'll use it for a month :laugh:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Put "arrest me, I suck" in that avatar and I'll use it for a month :laugh:


 Haha okay, let me get it made.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> lol
> 
> I never knew that he's the third member of DX


lmao niqqah plz


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Those are gonna look good on my phone


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Bump. Bored at work, made a few more.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sweet :clap:


----------

